# Paid Research Study for Chronic Constipation and Irritable Bowel Syndrome with Constipation



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Paid Research Study for Chronic Constipation and Irritable Bowel Syndrome with Constipation**Details:* Qualified respondents will participate in a 45-minute telephone interview. Individuals will receive $75 for their participation. Interviews will be conducted June 28th through July 13th with various times available.*Ages Eligible for Study:* 18-60*Genders Eligible for Study:* Female*Contact Information:* Ph. 866-352-5345 (please reference study number 813)Principal Investigator: Reckner Healthcare Research


----------

